# Removing Ray-Ban Logo



## Dr.Watson (Sep 25, 2008)

Is there any way to remove the annoying white RayBan logo on the front of their newer aviator sunglasses?

The same goes for American Optical.


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

Rubbing alcohol. Takes a couple seconds.


----------



## dnfuss (Mar 17, 2005)

No risk that it could damage the lenses?


----------



## Dr.Watson (Sep 25, 2008)

Have you tried this Tintin?


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

rubbing alc. actually comes as part of the solution used for lens cleaner, I've been told.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

dnfuss said:


> No risk that it could damage the lenses?


My mother's optometrist recommends using alcohol. Dark colored plastic frames, like Wayfarers, might get faded if you soak them in it, but other than that you're good.


----------



## Speas (Mar 11, 2004)

As long as they're glass lenses, a razor or knife edge works fine.


----------



## PeterSawatzky (Feb 20, 2009)

After trying alcohol unsuccessfully, I rubbed off the logo with the edge of a penny. Worked like a charm.


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm highjacking this thread as it seems the OP's question has been answered. I dropped my Persol 649s and scratched up one of the lenses. It looks like I have a few small white flakes on the lens. Anybody know if they can be fixed or am I going to have to replace the lens?


----------

